# Hello from southwest Arkansas



## flatfootflukey (Jun 15, 2010)

welcome


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

flatfootflukey said:


> welcome


Thanks 

Cant wait been a good 9 months or so since I got the hives . And I'm getting so nervous wait'n these last few weeks for the nucs . Between the being 100% newbie and all the money I have tied up in 12 hives .


----------



## ark-la-tx01 (Feb 1, 2014)

Welcome !! Hives look good even better with bees in them!! I am not to far south of you and new also. Five hives for a year. Doing splits now and picking up more nucs in a few weeks also. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, sounds like your jumping right in, look up a local club. PS. that mower will vibrate to much for the bees.


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Well don't know 100% still where I'm putting them . But made me some hive stands made 3 going to make one more got to get one more stick of tube . Going to just start with three hives per stand so i have room to work them. But they will hold 5 .


----------



## flatfootflukey (Jun 15, 2010)

good looking stand. 
on the ones I made I welded a nut on the bottom of each leg. that way you can just screw the bolts in or out of each leg to make leveling the stand a snap.


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

flatfootflukey said:


> good looking stand.
> on the ones I made I welded a nut on the bottom of each leg. that way you can just screw the bolts in or out of each leg to make leveling the stand a snap.


Ya I was going to make a slip leg to do the same . But Think i mite do the bolt and nut now . Thanks


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Well quess I have gone full retard . Going to pick up 6 -- package/2 frame bees in my boxes Wednesday . And still got 12 five frame nucs ordered for sometime in may . So quess I'm starting with 18 hives . Going to do something mite as well jump in the deep end right . Lol

Got to get my bee yard set up doubled now . And get this one finished .


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Little more on the hive stands got the bolts done just got to add a flat piece to the bolt head as a foot to spread the weight . Got the grease traps on .


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

These three stands are finally done they now have there fancy adjustable legs .


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Got this yard set up and leveled up best it can be done its ready for bees tomorrow .


----------



## Daniel brown (Apr 1, 2014)

From magnolia here! you have quite the set up! Sounds like you will be spending a lot of time with bees! Are you in it for the honey? Pollination of flowers or fruit trees? I get my first nuc in a week. I will have all of my hives sitting on palets since I get them free from work. Wish you luck!!


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Nice looking bee yard.


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Daniel brown said:


> From magnolia here! you have quite the set up! Sounds like you will be spending a lot of time with bees! Are you in it for the honey? Pollination of flowers or fruit trees? I get my first nuc in a week. I will have all of my hives sitting on palets since I get them free from work. Wish you luck!!


In it for a little of it all . I have a 20 acre peach orchard that I have started have it a little over a 1/4 planted and will finish planting it the first of next year . So I need pollination . And need the honey also . My goal is a 100 hives or so . 
And ya I will spending the most time with them tell I get my hired hands trained .

And I could use pallets also since I get them for free from feed stores . But I want my yards nice and neat since they can be seen from the roads . Plus I just want them nice and neat . My stands ideas came from here just my design .


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Well posting this a little here before I go get the 6 package/2frame nucs. Going to be a interesting day my full bee suit with veil hasn't came in the mail yet . I do have a super cheap one and I mean super cheap that normal clothes offer more protection that I doubt I wear. So mite die today from bee stings . 

So a newbie starting with no suit or vail I'm sure today.

So if I don't post in this thread say from 7-10 this evening/night . Y'all will know things went really bad . Lol but no really .


----------



## Daniel brown (Apr 1, 2014)

We're good light color clothes and your cheap suit. You will be ok. Use lots of smoke!


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Well I Survived the packaging in my hives and getting homed and open . 
Though I would be tough at the place got them . Since the old bee keeper wasnt wearing a suit or veil his son and the other couple that was there to get there bees was. So after about 5 mins in a full swarm of dumping package bees in to hive I took a sting to the face right cheek . The old man said I mite wait to suit up . So I did and no problems after that the cheapo suit worked great . O it was two 40 pound or so packages I stood through. My 6 hives got 35 pounds of bees Divided throught them and each got a frame of brood and a frame of honey . They made it the 2 hours back home fine and I got them out .


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source! Great pictures of everything. Love your hive stands. You must be or know a good welder!


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

Ya am a welder and a jack of any trade there's not a whole lot I cant do . Being a farmer I have to be able to do everything . I have a 500 acre farm and orchard .


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

The bees where out doing work today where flying north northeast gathering stuff . 
Had to get the tops tied down today it ended up getting windy . None blow off but best to play safe now . 
































The swarm trap/ nuc I set up near my bee yard . 









This one I have setup on another place just fish'n . 








Also have one more set up at another place fish'n but forgot to get a pic of it .


----------

